# Cycle Buddies Wanted! CD1 around 1st Oct



## Sarah+

Hi to buddies from the CD1 31st Aug group and anyone else who wants to hang out for the month and see some October :bfp: s
:)


----------



## Reedy

Hey Sarah x 

AF isnt too bad got a bit of backache but nothing other than that thank god x 

Bring on the October :bfp:s I'm so ready for it this month x


----------



## Sarah+

Hey, Well I just deleted my cycle ticker because I don't have a clue! I declared CD1 yesterday as spotting had turned to light I though, and I had cramps, but now.... nothing. I wonder if this is related to low progesterone? Weird :dohh:


----------



## miel

CD1 for me as well !!!:(
but hope BFP for October :)


----------



## Sarah+

Sorry to hear that Miel :cry: but welcome. October :bfp: here we come :)


----------



## Reedy

Hi Miel 
sorry to hear the :witch: got you too x 

Heres to lots of october :bfp:s :happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Can I join too? CD1 today (October 2nd), and I am soooooo determined for October :bfp:!!!! Let's wipe the floor with our witches and try for a full house of :bfp:s girls!


----------



## babytots

is it ok if i join too. started spotting last night so today is classed as cd1 for me. 

hope we all get our :bfps: at the end of the month x


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Can I join too? CD1 today (October 2nd), and I am soooooo determined for October :bfp:!!!! Let's wipe the floor with our witches and try for a full house of :bfp:s girls!


Welcome :) :happydance: Wow! 5 cats. I have a pair myself :)


----------



## Sarah+

babytots said:


> is it ok if i join too. started spotting last night so today is classed as cd1 for me.
> 
> hope we all get our :bfps: at the end of the month x


Welcome too :) :happydance: And nice to have an experienced mum with us!


----------



## Sarah+

Hi All, 

Hope everyone's having a good week :) We've got a nice little group now. 

Fertility Friend and I are confusing each other. Earlier this month, it gave me my ov line... then took it away.... then when I had pos OPK and EWCM it didn't give me one... now it just gave me CD29 line even though I'm spotting just waiting for proper AF (which I thought I had on the 1st when I started this thread!). FF seems to mainly use temps I think?
Can anyone tell me if you temp is meant to go down before/at the start of/a couple days into AF?

Bye :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Sarah+ said:


> NikiJJones said:
> 
> 
> Can I join too? CD1 today (October 2nd), and I am soooooo determined for October :bfp:!!!! Let's wipe the floor with our witches and try for a full house of :bfp:s girls!
> 
> 
> Welcome :) :happydance: Wow! 5 cats. I have a pair myself :)Click to expand...

The temptation to go and get another one every time AF gets me is huge!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sarah: my OPKs and CM don't always agree with FF's OV date either. I sometimes don't get a +OPK until after I've already OVed (I usually feel OV quite clearly, so know when it has already happened). Also, FF won't give you CD1 until you record a day of heavy, medium or light AF. It does not count spotting as proper AF.
My temps usually start falling either one or two days before AF comes, and then continues to fall a bit more once AF is here.


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Sarah: my OPKs and CM don't always agree with FF's OV date either. I sometimes don't get a +OPK until after I've already OVed (I usually feel OV quite clearly, so know when it has already happened). Also, FF won't give you CD1 until you record a day of heavy, medium or light AF. It does not count spotting as proper AF.
> My temps usually start falling either one or two days before AF comes, and then continues to fall a bit more once AF is here.


Thanks :) The same thing happened last month (my cycle link is there). Spotting for days, then light... for days.. then period. I guess it doesn't really matter, as long as I can pinpoint ovulation and calculate L-phase, and I honestly don't think I ov'd this month (was quite sick the first OPK day). The spotting + actul AF does take up a large chunk of my month though! I'm wondering if it could be related to low progest, as my dr suspects this due to my short L-phase.

Re your ov pain and OPKs, according to peeonastick.com, you 'feel' it in the lead up before it actually happens, so could you OPKs be right? You prob already considered this. Bye :)


----------



## NikiJJones

I feel it sort of swelling up before OV, but that can start anything from a week before to a few hours. Then I get total agony for a few hours, which I presume is when the follicle ruptures. 2 weeks ago my dog trod right in my ovary and I sware she triggered it to go!
Mind you: all these lovely clear clues, and I still can't get a sticky :bfp:!!! We've BDed before, during and straight after OV and still at it 18 months down the line!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Is it too late to join you lovely ladies? I am a Bristish Ex-Pat originally from Yorkshire now living in Vancouver BC. I am on CD3 after having my Mirena Coil removed on the 5th September after 5 years. I have a DD age 9 and a DS age 6 and we are trying for another. I took 18 months to get pregnant first time around and just a couple of months second time, so I can sympathise with those still trying..Good Luck to all for those October BFPs


----------



## NikiJJones

Welcome MapleLeaf!
Gret to have you along for the ride.


----------



## Sarah+

Maple Leaf said:


> Is it too late to join you lovely ladies? I am a Bristish Ex-Pat originally from Yorkshire now living in Vancouver BC. I am on CD3 after having my Mirena Coil removed on the 5th September after 5 years. I have a DD age 9 and a DS age 6 and we are trying for another. I took 18 months to get pregnant first time around and just a couple of months second time, so I can sympathise with those still trying..Good Luck to all for those October BFPs

Never too late to join :) Welcome :happydance: I'm an expat too (Aussie), currently living in Asia.


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> I feel it sort of swelling up before OV, but that can start anything from a week before to a few hours. Then I get total agony for a few hours, which I presume is when the follicle ruptures. 2 weeks ago my dog trod right in my ovary and I sware she triggered it to go!
> Mind you: all these lovely clear clues, and I still can't get a sticky :bfp:!!! We've BDed before, during and straight after OV and still at it 18 months down the line!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

A dog as well! You have a cute little family there :)

My dr told me that pain for a few hours is good as it means the egg is making a nice clean break! It's when you get pain for a few days....(me :hissy:) that it can mean it's having some troubles making its exit! I'm pleased too that you mentioned pressure -I get that but didn't realise what it was :dohh: Thanks :)

If it seems fairly certain that your little egg is there and waiting, and your L-phase looks good (I clicked on your FF link), have you had a SA done? (Not trying to scare you, sorry). 
Oh, I just noticed that you have an angel baby, so that prob isn't an issue. 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Lilly123

morning all - CD 1 was 29 Sep for me.... good luck girls!!!:hug:


----------



## hekate

hello everybody from the old link and hello to everybody "new"!
hope you are all doing well!

I am CD 5 today....


----------



## Sarah+

Tanya said:


> morning all - CD 1 was 29 Sep for me.... good luck girls!!!:hug:

Hi :) Here's to an October :bfp: for you :)


----------



## Sarah+

hekate said:


> hello everybody from the old link and hello to everybody "new"!
> hope you are all doing well!
> 
> I am CD 5 today....

Hello again :) Hope you're having a good weekend. My OH is sick in bed, so I'm playing nurse.


----------



## Sash13

Anyone mind if I jump in? I'm CD3 today and it will be our first month TTC. I am so excited !!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Sash13 said:


> Anyone mind if I jump in? I'm CD3 today and it will be our first month TTC. I am so excited !!!!

Welcome :) That's so exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Are you just going to go 'natural' and see what happens or are you charting?


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Sash and hello again Hekate and Tanya!!!

Sarah: we did have a SA done but the hospital lost the sample!!!!! :dohh: So DH needs to do it again, and is not a happy chappie. To be honest, I do have a feeling it may flag up some problems. DH is a heavy drinker, and I have worried for a long time that this is effecting his little fellas. It will be interesting to see what it says when we eventually get a result! We'll have to wait till my next school holiday now, as I will have to drive it up to the hospital again, and this is only Mon-Fri 9-4. DH can't drive and you have to hand it in within an hour of getting it.
I'm having a Laparoscopy, Hysteroscopy and Tube flush on Nov 10th to see what's going on inside me too (gyny thinks I have Endo and a OVcyst), so hopefully we will have some answers very soon. 

My witch is leaving the building which is great, and I'm celebrating my birthday a day early today and being VERY lazy!


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Hi Sash and hello again Hekate and Tanya!!!
> 
> Sarah: we did have a SA done but the hospital lost the sample!!!!! :dohh: So DH needs to do it again, and is not a happy chappie. To be honest, I do have a feeling it may flag up some problems. DH is a heavy drinker, and I have worried for a long time that this is effecting his little fellas. It will be interesting to see what it says when we eventually get a result! We'll have to wait till my next school holiday now, as I will have to drive it up to the hospital again, and this is only Mon-Fri 9-4. DH can't drive and you have to hand it in within an hour of getting it.
> I'm having a Laparoscopy, Hysteroscopy and Tube flush on Nov 10th to see what's going on inside me too (gyny thinks I have Endo and a OVcyst), so hopefully we will have some answers very soon.
> 
> My witch is leaving the building which is great, and I'm celebrating my birthday a day early today and being VERY lazy!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! (for tomorrow):happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hekate

Happy Birthday NikiJ!:cake::hug:


----------



## Maple Leaf

NikiJJones - Happy Birthday today? tomorrow? I still get confused between the UK and Canadian time difference and we have been here a year...! lol
Enjoy your day - AF has left me too....surprisingly short - but not complaining.
CD 5 for me.


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls 
Think the :witch: has finally left me so we can finally get back to making that baby x 

CD7 today x 

Happy Birthday Nikki x


----------



## Sash13

Sarah+ said:


> Sash13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone mind if I jump in? I'm CD3 today and it will be our first month TTC. I am so excited !!!!
> 
> Welcome :) That's so exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Are you just going to go 'natural' and see what happens or are you charting?Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah+ ! We are charting using the Creighton Model, which we find to be very easy to use and follow. I like it because we are both responsable for choosing whether to acheive or avoid a pregnancy.

I'm on CD 5 now so hopefully will conceive in the next 2 weeks! :cloud9:


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - just wanted to wish you all luck for this cycle... roll on :bfp:s!! :happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm CD5 and had a lovely birthday. Thanks for all the messages. Weekend was great, and today wasn't too bad considering that it was Monday!
My AF came back today lightly, which is annoying after only spotting on Saturday/ Sunday, but hopefully she'll be gone tomorrow.
SMEP begins soon!!! We'll be going for the odd numbered days this time CD9 Friday and CD11 Sunday, as we have friends staying Saturday night, and then every other day until I get a +OPK.
What is everyone else's plan of attack this month?


----------



## Sarah+

Hi everyone :) 

Good to see the planning for this months' :bfp:s is well under way.

It's day ten of spotting for me. No idea what's going on. My chart is just confusing me. I hope it just stops are I can consider it very light AF and get onto my next cycle :) I'm now all out of whack with my cycle buddies :hissy:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies......I hope I can join too - my CD1 was October 4th --- this will be 5th cycle ttC #1.....Nearly everyone in my previous cyclebuddy thread got BFPs so I can bring some of that luck over here I hope!


----------



## Sarah+

hopefulfor09 said:


> Hi Ladies......I hope I can join too - my CD1 was October 4th --- this will be 5th cycle ttC #1.....Nearly everyone in my previous cyclebuddy thread got BFPs so I can bring some of that luck over here I hope!

Welcome :) It must be your turn this month then (and all of us with you!)


----------



## Maple Leaf

So today is CD 7 and I'm thinking of the same plan of action Niki - We have guests staying over Sunday night so I'm thinking Fri/Sat and Mon - If my past Ovs are anything to go by I should OV CD14 which will be next Tues 14th so Thanksgiving weekend might bring me some luck.! I'm not temping or anything just going with my body this time, its still early days for me as I only had my coil removed 5 weeks ago....Fingers crossed though Ladies x x x Lets hope some of hopefuls luck rubs off.!


----------



## Sarah+

Hello All :hi:
I guess a few of you must be OPKing by now and I know there were some every 2nd day :sex: plans, so just wanted to drop by and say good luck :hugs:

After 13 days of spotting, I think AF might finally be here (I thought that too on Oct 1st when I started this thread, lol), which is a relief. I did a test this morning, and BFN, but no great shock. Was having some nausia and after no proper AF, thought it was prob a good idea.

Have fantastic weekends


----------



## Reedy

I'm on CD11 now so should be ovulating in around 8 days according to my ticker but going with the bd'ing as often as possible bcus I'm not using OPKs or charting just letting nature take its course x 

Hope everyone's well x


----------



## Sarah+

Reedy said:


> I'm on CD11 now so should be ovulating in around 8 days according to my ticker but going with the bd'ing as often as possible bcus I'm not using OPKs or charting just letting nature take its course x
> 
> Hope everyone's well x

I think there's a lot to be said for that approach. If my cycles were a bit more reg, that's what I'd be giving a go. Stress has a lot to answer for!


----------



## NikiJJones

Me too: I wish I had regular cycles!!! Mind you I tried the nature-taking-its-course one for about 10 months and nothing!!! Then I found OPKs and have been addicted to POAS ever since!!


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - hope you are all well and getting ready to catch eggie or have caught eggie :) Still no pos OPK yet but have O pains so dunno and temp was high today - so either I have already O'd or it will be a bit later than CD14... lets see... good luck girls!:hug:


----------



## Sash13

well, I am getting impatient!! I would just like to ovulate already!!! Oh well, just having fun in the meantime ;)


----------



## Sarah+

I'm sure the little eggies are on their way! Maybe they're holding off so they make their mummys and daddys do lots of BDing so there's plenty of spermies to choose from! 

Spotting didn't turn to AF (as I though it was going to so many times, lol) and I think I might have finally stopped spotting (after 14 long days!... please don't start again!). Absolutely no idea where I am in my cycle now. Don't think preg, as BFNs, so guess I'll just OPK every day now and hope it isn't too long.

Good luck all


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm also still waiting for OV. My CBFM has not even given me a High yet this cycle, so I think it will be a while off yet. My DH is very keen to get me PG this month though, and that is a first, so let's hope that does the trick!!!
Let's hope we start getting some OVs on this thread soon.


----------



## Maple Leaf

CD 13 for me....no sign of ovulation yet, I am not temping or anything though so I am going on tell-tale ovulation pains that I normally get around CD14....BD CD 9/10/12 so will wait until tomorrow and see...No EWCM, though plenty of white CM which I usually get on the run up to OV so hoping to be in the 2WW before the end of the week.!
Then the fun and symptom spotting really starts lol.
Sarah + - I would definately have tested by now......! Spotting can occur in early pregnancy....You must have lots of willpower not to have tested yet.
Niki - Your DH sounds fantastic, enjoy the 'ride'....lol


----------



## Sash13

Well, I am getting signs of CM though not as much as usual. I should be ovulating in the next few days ... then the 2WW. Always waiting for something, lol !!

Good luck to all ... this should be a fun week ;)


----------



## NikiJJones

My CM is creamy again today, but my CBFM still on Low this morning so that is getting me down. I really want to OV at the weekend!!!!!
Managed BD last night. DH really being a star about it this cycle. He was shattered, but did not complain!!! I am so pleased. Every other month it has been moan, complain, argue. I do hope he sticks to this present course of action!

We need some OV :dust: on this thread!!!


----------



## Sash13

Well, it seems as though I ovulated on Monday - my birthday!! :happydance: We BD'd on Saturday and then again on Monday (a.m. and p.m. - happy birthday to me!) and will most likely again tonight.

Now it's the 2WW ... good luck to you all!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck for your 2WW Sash. Let's hope we are all joining you soon!!!


----------



## Lilly123

good luck everyone... think I Od yesterday so lets hold thumbs!! Take care girls!:hug:


----------



## hekate

oh well I think I am out already!

I had funny short cycle last month and thought I may ov early again....I had ov-type pain around cd 10, but CBFM did not pick up ov (went to high so)...then I thought maybe I would ovulate day 16 or have pos opk (as "normal")...which is today...so I done insemination last night...but CBFM still not gone to peak and other opk also negative....
so it was far to early for insemination!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry Hekate. :hug:
I'm still getting CBFM Lows. Really cross with my body this month. Not sure how much longer DH will keep up the BDing without complaining.


----------



## Sash13

NikiJJones said:


> Not sure how much longer DH will keep up the BDing without complaining.

Really? Mine would be delighted to keep "trying" :loopy:


----------



## hekate

I know what you mean nikkiJ about being cross with your body! so frustrating!
I had a pos opk this evening which is to late I think as I inseminated Tuesday night!


----------



## Sash13

Okay, so I am nauseous as all hell tonight. Could be the huge dinner & very rich dessert I had at Milestones :lol: ... but I'm hoping it's an early symptom. It's a weird feeling to be a bit excited about feeling like I'm going to puke, haha.


----------



## Maple Leaf

I had this last night too.! Had a cheeky glass of rose wine and was just about to have a second glass and a huge wave of nausea hit me! I had to pour it back in the bottle...! After half an hour it had passed. CD18 for me so only 4dpo - not going to read too much into it...only time will tell. Hope its a sign for you Sash.


----------



## NikiJJones

Let's hope these symptoms are early PG signs ladies. I don't think it's going to happen for me this month. CBFM still giving me Lows, no sign of any CM and OPK negatives. I've got a feeling this month is a no goer for me! I often OV late, but always have fertile CM by this stage.
How annoying!!!!


----------



## hekate

hope you ovulate soon niki!


----------



## Sarah+

Hi Girls
Sorry some people's bodies are being uncooperative this month. I know that feeling!

Just wanted to check-in and say hi. Been busy as we have house guests and are going away for the next ten days, so I won't be logging in. 

Hopefully I'll ov while away and come back to read about some BFPs in our little group. 

Bye :hi:


:plane:


----------



## NikiJJones

Still waiting for OV here. CBFM still on Low, so we are carrying on BD every other day for now. Sarah: have fun with your guests. Let's hope the OV fairy visits us both soon.


----------



## Reedy

Have a good time away sarah x 

Think I Ov'd over the weekend but cant be sure so just got to wait & see x 

should now be in the 2ww if my tcker is right but who knows 

Have my fingers crossed for you girls x x x


----------



## hekate

sarah - have a good time!

nikiJ - sorry ovulation lets you wait so long!:hugs:

reedy - good luck! hope you caught the eggy!


----------



## Maple Leaf

How is everyone doing for symptom spotting?
I am thinking I am 8dpo (using only my body signs....lol) so I could be a few days earlier or later...Either way I think my BDing schedule this month should have given the little swimmers a good chance of meeting the egg.....!
So approaching the 1ww...
I still have sore nipples (but only on the end)
I have had intermittent waves of nausea that last only 30 mins then they are gone.
Low backache that I can only liken to AF cramping...?
Feeling hot at night - even though its bloody freezing here!
You'd think after 2 children I would know by now, but the symptoms were so very different..with DD I had morning sickness up until 20 weeks and with DS I didnt have any! 
Anyway, part of writing this down is to remember all the niggles month to month and study any changes intensely! 
I think I will wait until Fri and test, I know I will only be 11/12 dpo, but I have some Internet Cheapies burning a hole in my underwear drawer!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Maple leaf: those symptoms sound really promising!!! Sending you :dust:!!!

Well I got a CBFM high this morning! Yay!!! DH was really down last night so did not want to BD, but we managed it this morning instead (although he didn't want to). Weird thing is I woke in the night with really severe OV pain, so I just have a funny feeling I might have OVed in the night, but not sure what the CBFM is playing at if that is the case. Tomorrow morning's temps will give me more of a clue. Hoping DH is feeling a bit better by tomorrow as we may have to BD tomorrow morning too. He has been so positive about it all this month until this weekend, and now is really off BDing again. This always happens just around OV time. And I don't even tell him what the OPKs and CBFM says anymore. It's like he's a mind reader though!!
(Apologies to those of you who are reading this for the second time: I'm cutting and pasting today!!!!)


----------



## Reedy

well think I'm about 3dpo 
symptoms :-
One very sore nipple - could be because I've been playing with it a lot to see if it hurts :rofl:
Feeling sick - I always feel sick 
Very tired - late nights & getting up early 
:dohh::rofl:

Good Luck this month girls


----------



## NikiJJones

:rofl:!! I'm so bad at prodding my bbs to see if they are tender every month that I think I actually bruise them!


----------



## Reedy

NikiJJones said:


> :rofl:!! I'm so bad at prodding my bbs to see if they are tender every month that I think I actually bruise them!

:rofl: think thats whats happened to my nipple, although not quite sure why its only one :rofl:


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves a hand nervously*
Hey ladies, I am brand spanking new to this whole forum business, and am TOTALLY lost on the lingo etc (reading your posts & having to look up every other word/abbreviation!)

I THINK I'm in the 2ww... Never tested for ovulation, but my cycles are very regular 28-dayers so I figure I ov'd at around the same time as you guys... Can I join the club??

Any helpful advice for a newbie (to the BD and the forum!) would be SO appreciated!

Good luck to you all this month :D


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hi shadowrat, welcome to B n B....
You are very welcome to join us lovely ladies on the hunt for the eternal BFP (Big Fat Positive....)lol
Have you got any symptoms that seem unusual for us to hanker over.....
There is a link somewhere to explain all the abbreviations, but good old English Long Hand is just as good....
The 2ww seems to drag forever and we like to analyze each others symptoms and compare notes, and then hopefully be there for each other no matter what the outcome at the end of the month...
How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Reedy

Hi ShadowRat welcome to bnb/ttc/cyclebuddies :happydance:

I only really track my cycles & try & guess when I ovulate which should have been around fri/sat possibly sunday 

this is my 2nd cycle & hoping its my last :happydance:as i would love to end this month with a beautiful :bfp:


oooh added to my list of symptoms (not that I'm on the look out or anything) I have really bad wind today & yesterday :blush: also I bought some new Bras about a month ago & they fit perfectly but today I've noticed myself pulling it up, it seems too small but my boobs dont hurt :huh: I'm confused.com :hissy:


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

Maple Leaf said:


> How is everyone doing for symptom spotting?
> I am thinking I am 8dpo (using only my body signs....lol) so I could be a few days earlier or later...Either way I think my BDing schedule this month should have given the little swimmers a good chance of meeting the egg.....!
> So approaching the 1ww...
> I still have sore nipples (but only on the end)
> I have had intermittent waves of nausea that last only 30 mins then they are gone.
> Low backache that I can only liken to AF cramping...?
> Feeling hot at night - even though its bloody freezing here!
> You'd think after 2 children I would know by now, but the symptoms were so very different..with DD I had morning sickness up until 20 weeks and with DS I didnt have any!
> Anyway, part of writing this down is to remember all the niggles month to month and study any changes intensely!
> I think I will wait until Fri and test, I know I will only be 11/12 dpo, but I have some Internet Cheapies burning a hole in my underwear drawer!!!

Hi Maple Leaf!

I'm testing Friday too! 

TMI coming next - sorry :blush:
Feel heartburn, I'm bloated as hell, hot flushes, constipation... and my nipples are still sensitive on the ends. DP says bb are actually bigger. They do get in between my arms lately, i feel i cannot move freely. 

I am not putting my expectations too high, but can't help feeling excited about this whole thing. I must say tho that I am a PMS sufferer, and therefore, all these can mean the :witch: is near... 

:hug:


----------



## ompath

I'm am so happy to be here with you! Will post symptoms when I get through this post! x


----------



## Sash13

ompath said:


> I'm am so happy to be here with you! Will post symptoms when I get through this post! x

Welcome, ompath!! Are you as anxious (okay, impatient) to test as me?? :)


----------



## ompath

Hi Sash!
Impatient doesn't even count for it all...I have been testing like a fool. I am a pee-stick-aholic! I put some info in the about me intro section, this is my first month TTC. 

I ordered some more early detection tests from the internet (pretty cheap, like 40p/80cents ea.) and I'll get those maybe tomorrow or Thu. 

I actually have had symptoms, which I didn't have with my pregnancy with my son. 

My periods are pretty spot-on 28 days. (I have terribly heavy periods though.)

This time was just the weirdest month I have ever experienced with periods. I don't know if it's because I've ben reading about babies and twins or what! It's like I sent some kind of message to my body to get ready. 

1) My period came at day 27. 

2) Normally, I have VERY clear skin. My body had FLIPPED! HUGE pimples. Very oily skin. Energy like no tomorrow. 

3) I have felt my ovaries practically since CD9. OPK gave BFP on CD 11. 

4) BDd CD 12, 13, 14 (no time to add more days)

5) CD 16 and 17 I was outstandingly exhausted and even took long naps, something I never do. 

6) My left ovary is the one I've been feeling somewhat most of the month

7) last night I had a huge pain in my left side, but attributed this to gas. 

8) This morning I had CM tinged with blood. No other time since peeing then.

Symptoms have been: fatigue, frequency of urination, extreme bloating, head feeling warm for a week (not taking BBT), abdominal fullness. These symptoms are all the time. This is usually my free time of the month when I look slimmer and have more energy. 

I am a sloth. I am one with the computer. 

Am I pregnant? (I know I am obsessed, anyway :) ):happydance:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Ompath - your symptoms sound great!!! Very optimistic..when is your AF due? If you are on a 28 day cycle then the Pinkish CM this am may have been implantation spotting?

Rebel - I'm with you there girl..I have been having heartburn, nips still sore and feel like there is a huge weight above my chest - wierd?, got a zit on my nose, low low low backache. The nausea I seem to only get about 10.30 at night? and it only lasts at the most 30 mins and I havent been sick....on saying that with DD I had M/S Morning/Noon and Night! 
Roll on Friday.......if I can wait til then....lol

Sash......When are you gonna test? What are your symptoms this month?


----------



## ompath

AF is due the 28th, and I Od on the 13th, so I am 8 DPO. I'm thinking/hoping implantation spotting. But you know, we are all a little batty about now. I still don't think I could make myself feel this way -- we want to get pregnant, but this is only our first month TTC. Still very optimistic, yes. 

This should be a good week for this group coming up with symptoms!:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ompath 

welcome to BnB x 

Your symptoms sounds great good luck x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Ompath: Reading your symptoms looks very familiar to me. I've had most of the same ones! How exciting! 

We've been ttc since mid July, but I had no idea what I was doing so we started immediately after I came off the pill (duh!!) and I was surprised when I got the withdrawal bleed!! I was like "Eh? AF isn't due yet!" Bless...
So this is really our third PROPER month of trying, and we hoped that this month we were just throwing EVERYTHING at it and hoping that it worked! I've never used OPKs and haven't been following my BBT at all, so we did it from CD 10 - 16, every day!!! He was EXHAUSTED, bless him!

So symptoms...
The weirdest one is prolly intense feelings in my left ovary: I had a dream about it at around CD15, where the feeling of it was so strong that it made me dream that it was exploding out of me in a big lump! Horrible... But I've been feeling it lots this month, like never before.

I've been really tired this month: I've been sleeping 11/12 hours every night, which isn't TOTALLY unheard of for me (I have Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome which makes me pretty exhausted most of the time!) But I don't usually sleep for quite that long!

I'm needing to pee really frequently, even to when I go there's very very little coming! Also I've had a pretty bloated feeling, but then I had that more last month, and it turned out to be AF!

Not really sure what these mean just yet; I expect most of them are totaqlly irrelevant! But it's great to share... I've not got sensitive boobs yet, but am checking for that every day.

I'm now off to take my Fertility Friend lessons!!


----------



## Sash13

So I am prematurely testing because I'm a sucker for punishment and apparently enjoy wasting my money :rofl: This morning (9dpo) I am SURE that I saw a very faint positive line. Of course I doubt my certainty :lol: ... so I'll test again on Friday to see what I get :)

Here's hoping for an obvious :bfp: on Friday!


----------



## NikiJJones

Welcome Ompath and Shadow Rat!!
Wow: all those symptoms sound so, so promising: esp the blood in your CM. Sounds like a sure thing of implantation!!!!

I FINALLY got a Peak on my CBFM this morning!!! Hooray! About time at CD21!!! No sign of OV yet: I usually feel it strongly. Hoping to grab DH when he gets in from work for a BD as I'm out this evening and don't want to let friends down by staying in. I'll just have to get my legs up the wall for a hour after BD if I can to make sure I don't lose the little swimmers! I'm trying to work out if I can manage to put make up on while lying with my legs up the wall!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:!!!!


----------



## ompath

Thanks Nikki and ShadowRat! 

The symptoms for all of us I'm guessing should get a bit more exciting. I really feel positive I am pregnant. 

With my son I had pretty much no symptoms. I was 29 then. I am 39 now.

there are two new symptoms. I hadn't felt anything with my breasts up till now, and wasn't sure I would. I had breast reduction from DD to C last year, but I am definitely fuller. 

I woke up and fought nausea but had to give in. Took a shower after. 

3rd sympton, now occurring...
Stopped to watch a bit of a sitcom that I never watch (Touched by an Angel) where a teen dies, and of course I am crying!

Now I need to bring my son his lunch to school, as I thought today was a minimum day where they don't bring lunch...but it is not...

symptom 4
absentmindedness


----------



## Maple Leaf

ompath - I am sort of in the same boat. my youngest is nearly 7 and I have just started a thread with a strange new symptom..on prodding my boobs to see if they still hurt...lol.. My nipples secreted a bit of colustrum?
I know you can secrete milk once you have had kids, but surely not after 7 years? Could it be a symptom?
I am very absent minded, I set the table last night...then got the knifes and forks out all over again. I was very absent minded during my last 2 pregnancies.
I have such bad backache and AF pains though, but AF not due for another 5/6 days!
Arggggghhhhhh....
I am sooooo tempted to test but promised to wait until Friday.

Hows everyone else doing today? I see Sash did a test and it was a faint faint line, so good luck Sash..lets set the record for the amount of BFPS in a month.!

Great news about the potential Oing Nikki, grab that DH of yours for a marathon BDing!


----------



## ompath

yes, too early, I know...

I got 20 more strip-like HPTs today in the mail (they are supposed to be high-sensitivity). Yes, it's a lot. Yes, I think I might just have a pee-party of one for the next few days :) 

Perhaps if I am preggers I can enclose positive results in Holiday cards. Gross, I know :rofl:

Took one, BFN, but I'm still pretty sure, and I know today at least is too soon. 

Saturday I have to drive 8 hours from Napa, where I live, to a week-long retreat in Carlsbad, CA. I normally like to drive within the state rather than fly, as it gives me a chance to listen to audio CDs. I'll be sure to bring some appropriate *ahem* "bags" for the drive.


----------



## ShadowRat

Hahahaha I'm just off to bed, but HAD to giggle out loud at that LOVELY idea, Ompath!! What a nasty Xmas surprise that would make! Hahaha...
*wipes tears away*


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

No kiddin' ! I really think that the full moon around our O time will most certainly bring a lot of BFPs this month!!!! 

Today I feel pregnant. I really do. My body is changing and I am starting to notice the changes. 
Fingers crossed that it's not all my mind playing around with my body!!! 

Really sore, large bbs. No need for implants now (lol) they are just H-U-G-E! 
I hope Friday comes quick (testing). I'll keep you ladies posted.

:dust: for all of you!


----------



## Sash13

Rebel-Fairy30 said:


> No kiddin' ! I really think that the full moon around our O time will most certainly bring a lot of BFPs this month!!!!/QUOTE]
> 
> Now THAT would be weird. I was born on October 13th under a full moon ... and if I get a :bfp: this month it will mean I conceived on October 13th, under a full moon (well, close enough ... it was full officially on the 14th.)
> 
> How cool would that be?


----------



## ompath

Rebel-Fairy -- that is soo odd you mention this!

I loosely told my son's Godmother about 40 days ago that my husband had a v-reversal and that we were trying, she said that's the best news she had heard, ever. (She was sad when he got the V)

I have not spoken with her since then, nor told her anything about my cycle today. She called me today and asked me if I am testing...

She said she was certain I got pregnant during the moon phases (we BDd 12/13/14, I Od 13th) ...she is truly amazing and in-tune, I told her the next couple days should know! I really feel there are at least a few of us here who will celebrate! I will read your other posts tonight, ladies...hoping to get to know you all better -- thanks for the support!:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Full moon is definitely a good one for conceiving!!! Good luck ladies!!

Well I finally OVed at about 1am. Grabbed DH for BD before I went out, so hope that I didn't lose or kill all the :spermy:s by then going out and dancing. Ov was nice and painful as usual, and was my right ovary, which is the one I got my :bfp: from in May, so keeping my fingers crossed. I think no more BD for us this month as DH feeling really rotten, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for last night's little swimmers. I know that going out clubbing during OV is probably not a good idea for TTC, but I stopped all of that for a year and it got me nowhere, so now I am of the attitude that I carry on socialising and let nature take its course!!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

morning all..
Well I had a crappy night, backache so bad I couldnt get to sleep for ages then awake between 3am and 5 am!
I still have backache and intense AF pains like I'm about to get AF.
I have a massive zit on my nose - and I've got parents evening today!!!!!
Still lots of white cm
Boobs not too sore, still just on the nipples.
Just feel a bit 'off' today.

With me not tracking my cycle its really hard to tell exactly which day I did OV but Oct 13th I had all the signs and OV pain so I will probably test tomorrow or Sunday....

Hows everyone else today?

Great to see you made the most of it Nikki - I agree you cant put your life on hold for this....enjoy yourself.! It will happen. x


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey all :) 
Sorry to hear you're not feeling too hot, MapleLeaf... Is it depressing to feel AF pains? When was your 1st cycle day? Mine was 1st Oct, and I am encouraged this month to say that I'm not feeling any AF pains at all - 6 days till it would be due, and I usually feel something of it by now. Also, my emotions are really setlled, and they'd usually be all over the place by this time of the month! 
I also woke up in the middle of the niht for some reason... Maybe it's all this spooky moon business, and with halloween just round the corner too! If we conceive this month, will we be making spooky babies?!? Hehe

Sending the best to you all :D

Shadow x

P.S. Is it just me, or do you guys seem to test pretty early in the month? Where do you get all your cheap internet tests??


----------



## Maple Leaf

Hi Shadowrat...yes I think there is a trend to test early.!
CD1 for us all was Oct 1st so we are all in the same position. I had AF pains with my previous 2 pregnancies so I know that AF and PG are the same for me which makes it too confusing!
Internet Cheapies seem to be what everyone on her gets....in abundance. I think there is actually a link on here, or I have heard you can get them from dollar stores.
Most people seem to test 10dpo onwards......I am definately waiting til Sunday now I think. I am still feeling optimistic about this month as its my birthday beg November....what a great present it would be!

Your symptoms sound good too. Its obviously a good sign for you not to have any cramping so make the most of it.!

Just a thought......maybe we are all turning into werewolves!!!!!!!


----------



## ompath

I have decided I am insane. I feel like a POAS addict, and I've decided to not be so hard on myself. I got mine from one of the vendors listed on this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

Starting last night I had no symptoms. I am mellow now. I have energy, so I don't know what to think. I guess it's because I know I am out of town the coming week starting Saturday, so I need to make sure DH has it together for the household and that I am actually packing clean clothes...

DPO 10 here. I know I need to give myself a break, 15 sticks left!:dohh:


----------



## Sash13

ompath said:


> I have decided I am insane. I feel like a POAS addict, and I've decided to not be so hard on myself. I got mine from one of the vendors listed on this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

It's okay, I am insane too. You are in good company! :muaha: 

I just bought 25 cheapos from Ebay ... I'm sure I'll use them up in no time ;)


----------



## Rebel-Fairy30

Sash13 said:


> ompath said:
> 
> 
> I have decided I am insane. I feel like a POAS addict, and I've decided to not be so hard on myself. I got mine from one of the vendors listed on this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html
> 
> It's okay, I am insane too. You are in good company! :muaha:
> 
> I just bought 25 cheapos from Ebay ... I'm sure I'll use them up in no time ;)Click to expand...

Hi!

You certainly made me laugh! :) I think we are all going through that right now... I wonder if we'll be able to produce enough pee tho... hehehehe 
Girls, everyone drinking litres of water from now on! (me included).

I was going to test tomorrow but since I already waited nearly two weeks, I reckon I can wait a couple more days and test on Monday. Or maybe I will test tomorrow with a cheapie... I tested today and it was :BFN... 
On Monday, If i get my BFP, I'll call in sick and go celebrate (with grapefruit juice)! :rofl:

:dust: for all


----------



## Sash13

HOORAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Came home from work this afternoon (10 dpo) and got this:

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c263/LisaMarie13/IMG_0090.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

WOW!!! Congrats Sash!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
So pleased for you!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Sash thats amazing..........! Well done girl...lets hope your luck rubs off on us.!


----------



## ompath

Wholly Moley Sash! That's Wonderful! I wish I had your 10DPO luck! Yay - ou do realize that all of us are going to go mad now, don't you?

HOW are you! Over the moon! Yay! Gonna take another, and another...:happydance:


----------



## Sash13

Thanks everyone!! I am completely over the moon. :wohoo: I took it at 3:30 when I got home from work, then intended to tell my husband before my brother, sister-in-law and Mom came over as we all went out for dinner. As it happened, my Mom got there before he did, so I had to WAIT until 9:15 !!!!!!!

Hubby was happy - said "Wow, that was fast!" and I think he's holding some of his excitement in until we know everything is good to go :) But it's okay, I'm excited enough for us both.

Now the question is ... when to tell and when not to tell. I want to tell anyone who will listen, of course ...


----------



## ompath

Sash, I learned something important from my first pregnancy 9 years ago...

Don't throw pearls before swine...

which means, tell those who appreciate you and who will support you, no matter what. They will be joyful with you, and care for you when times are hard. Don't waste your love and oy on this who will be jealous, judgmental or aloof. 

That said - I am so happy for you! BIG:hug:


----------



## hekate

Congrats Sash! Have a happy healthy 9 month!


----------



## Reedy

Congratulations Sash x hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Horray for you, Sash!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:

How exciting that one of our group has a :bfp: :D Hope the luck rubs off on some of us this month!!

:dust: for all!!!

x x x


----------



## Maple Leaf

Morning all...my heads still buzzing from Sash's announcement....

CD24/28
Well I was going to POAS this morning, I had another bad night, headaches,dry mouth even though I sleep with it closed...? I had to keep licking my lips...lol Sore boobs have gone, bloated tum has gone, so when I went to test there was a blob of orange-jelly like discharge? (sorry TMI)...just one blob and nothing since.
So I have chickened out of testing now til Sunday......I feel like AF could show up anytime and I have to keep reminding myself that I felt like that in previous pregnancies...so until she shows I have to keep some PMA, but when you feel off its not so easy. 
Hope you are all doing ok and not pulling too much hair out during the 2ww.


----------



## ShadowRat

Super cool to have an announcement already for this group :D
Sorry you're feeling a bit pants, Maple Leaf... I slept weirdly too, very very vivid dreams. I am still feeling no :witch: pains today, and so I'm cautiously optimistic, but I'm debating whether to get hold of some internet cheapie tests now to test before Wednesday, or whether I should just wait till Wednesday / Thursday and use the shop-bought one I still have (which says it only works from the day AF is due...) I've never tried a sensitive one that'd work earlier in the month before...

What do you think? How many of you will be waiting till next week to test?

Shadow xx


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well AF is here.....4 frickin days early! WTF So this has been a 24 day month....
I wanted to wish the rest of you ladies the very best of luck for the next few days.
I will continue stalking you all by keeping any eye on this thread...
I'm going to have to join the BFP for Xmas Group now arent I.....!
Best Wishes to All x


----------



## ShadowRat

Awww.. Sorry to hear that, Maple... :hug:

Please do keep an eye on us! Fingers crossed tightly for you for next month. If your AF is early, could you have mistimed OV this month? Hope your time comes soon!! If you do end up waiting till Xmas, at least it'd be an AWESOME Xmas present for you and your friends and family!!

Sending big :hug:
Shadow x


----------



## Maple Leaf

I BD from day 10 anyway so should still have been covered.
I dont do the temping,OPK charting as I already have 2 lovely children, a 3rd would be nice.
I just go from OV pains which I thought I had on CD13? 
I guess I will have to BD even earlier next month. X


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Can i join your cycle?

Shadow told me you have some good :dust: going on so i wondered if i could join you!

I'm CD23 and normally have a 27 day cycle but i had late ovulation this month so will probably have a 30 day cycle.

I am waiting on IVF but i figure a cheer squad might be just what those :spermy: need!

Big :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Rachelle :D

Welcome to the group!! I'm actually very very new here myself :) Been trying for 3 months, hoping that this month is "the month"! Sash has just had her BFP, hopefully the halloween vibes will help us share her luck!

x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Excellent news - well i wish you all lots of luck and hope that your stay in TTC is short and sweet! x


----------



## ompath

Welcome Rachelle!

Maple, Ok -- you can do this! I am telling myself the same thing! This last month I really didn't do all that I could to really learn what might be happening with me. Really. I took OPKs, but who knows how on it they are. I didn't reallllly temp. Honestly, we were not going or kids born the first week of July, because my husband has 2 kids from a previous month born the 8th and 10th of that month. 

August, September and October of next year would be just beautiful to have babies, don't you think? So, I do hope I myself do not get the :witch: , but I need to keep optimistic. I know I am not so much for this cycle. I ust want to know now, and I now that is not helping me!

I do want to get on that Fertility Friend thing, and I am in the free trial, but I find it somewhat time-consuming, so I have not put much into it. Do people stay on there after they are pregnant? It's difficult to purchase a long-term membership when I'm cannot predict if it is necessary or not. 

DPO 11, or 10? (I'm lost) and :bfn: :dohh:


----------



## Sash13

Welcome Rachelle!! I hope you get your :bfp: this month!

MapleLeaf ... sucks that the :witch: arrived. :( You definitely had a short cycle this month - I'm sure next month will be it. You are so blessed to have 2 kids already and another blessing is probably coming your way!


----------



## ompath

Sash -- how long is your cycle normally? I keep thinking you got lucky early, or you O early, get AF early....or it was your TIME! I'm really happy for you! Pregnancy is such a fun time. Such a peaceful time to really become in-tune with your body and to nourish the life that is growing within! :hugs:

How's hubby?


----------



## Sash13

ompath - my cycle is usually 26-28 days and the past 5 months I've had luteal phases of 13 days exactly. I know that I ovulated on Oct 13th (my birthday!) but I think I am lucky with the early detection. The digi was pretty obvious but the rest haven't been quite so obvious. I am going to test again with a FRER tomorrow morning and I will be calling my doctor this afternoon to book an appointment to confirm.

Hubby is good. He's excited in his usual "reserved" way. LOL. I think he's being cautious too because he knows that losses are possible (and fairly common) this early on. Probably a good thing that he's so calm about it all because it keeps my level of excitement to a reasonable level ;)


----------



## Maple Leaf

I'm not getting too down about it....At the moment its just a bit of pale pink spotting, until she arrives with a vengeance I am going to try and relax
Ompath - your words are very true, any month a BFP is a blessing..thank you for your kind words everyone.
I just realised that after having my coil removed I had a withdrawal bleed on the 6th September and then AF arrived 1st October so if AF does indeed arrive in full glory today/tomorrow then my cycles have gone down to 24 days!!! Aaaarggghhh. 
I will have to BD during AF to get PG!........


----------



## ompath

*It's amazing what we women learn about our bodies. 
*:happydance:

My husband, 42, with 3 biological children, is the kindest man you could meet. He sounded so innocent and naive when he said:

"I don't really know how it all works down there in the plumbing..."

...and he meant for either sex! I mean, he knows that the sperm meets the egg...but he has learned so much in the past 2 months. I've had him read a lot, and his inner-engineer came out and is now kinda getting it.


----------



## Sash13

LOL - that's cute :) When you say "It's amazing what we women learn about our bodies" I completely agree! Hubby & I are doing a form of NFP and since I started charting in February I have been amazed by what my body tells me ... I just had to learn how to read what it was saying! It's quite a powerful feeling.


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL Ompath... Sounds just like my OH : He has one biological daughter, age 10 now, and he didn't have a CLUE when we started ttc... Then agan, neither did I really!! I think the "inner engineer" has come out for both of us! Isn't it funny how men like to see it all in black and white? "Well if you OVd, then you must be PG, surely?? I did my bit!" Bless...

Ompath: When will you test again? Feeling confident this month? Any exciting symptoms? 
Sash: Did you "feel" anything before your BFP that made you think you were PG? I'll bet you're chuffed at it being so quick, given that this is your first month of trying!!

Shadow x


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> Sash: Did you "feel" anything before your BFP that made you think you were PG? I'll bet you're chuffed at it being so quick, given that this is your first month of trying!!

I have been a bit queasy but I thought it was all in my head! The only other signs were a VERY vivid dream at about 6dpo that I had a newborn baby girl and I woke up feeling all warm & fuzzy. I hardly ever have dreams that stick with me throughout the day and I can still remember every detail. Yesterday morning I noticed that I had a brown 'streak' at the top of my areola, so I guess it's starting to darken.

And yes, I am super chuffed. I'm 30 so I wasn't sure if it was going to happen right away but am delighted that it did. We want a large family so I knew we couldn't wait too long!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, so I noticed this yesterday but wasn't sure whether it was just in my head, but...

My areolae are DEFINITELY darker than normal. I mean, I wasn't sure at first, cos it was hard to compare to how they were before and I've never really taken too much notice of their colour. But I am very sure now that they are darker.

Sash: I have had loads of vivid weird dreams, early in the month (just after OV I think) I dreamt that I had a baby boy with blonde curls and everyone loved him and wanted to hold him! 
Also still no AF pains, but I have a sort of sensation in my lady parts like a "heaviness", but not in my usual AF way!
I really hope I'm not just seeing things that I want to see! My sister is very sceptical of early signs and thinks it's nothing... I just want to be optimistic!!!


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> I really hope I'm not just seeing things that I want to see! My sister is very sceptical of early signs and thinks it's nothing... I just want to be optimistic!!!

I hear ya! It's a bit of a tough spot to be in ... you want to be excited and hopeful but you want to protect yourself, too. 

I'm sure we'll know in the next week days!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Well, still no more spotting for me. I have had a good feel around and my cervix is still high. I do usually spot before AF but only for about an hour...not holding out my hopes too high, but not writing myself off just yet.! You cant get rid of me that easy...! he he
If I hadnt seen that orange type jelly this morning I would think AF was here, but I've never seen that before and it got me thinking implantation?


----------



## ompath

ShadowRat said:


> Ompath: When will you test again? Feeling confident this month? Any exciting symptoms?

Oh, I'm just going to keep testing. I'm a lab rat. I thought I saw something, but it probably really was the "line of Deceit". 

I'm packing for my trip now, so I'm a little distracted, which is good. I'll be ok. I'm just keeping positive thoughts, and if it doesn't take, those of us who are going to try again might just be cycle buddies next round!

(syrupy sweet...but it's better than the other route!)

MAPLE! I was so sure you were on the road to BFP - I was surprised when you said AF came...now I'm right back positive with you -- it just didn't seem right. It felt like that was the wrong answer...you ARE in the running!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Enjoy your trip hun, enjoy the scenery.
I hope to have an answer one way or the other after the weekend....
Heres to hoping your line of deceit turns into a line of elation! X X


----------



## ompath

Ok, ladies...it has been 9.5 years since I first got pregnant, and I just don't remember this part, and am having a hard time getting the info. 

I just did an internal check. In general, if I do that, I can feel the opening to my cervix, as it points out toward the vaginal opening. 

Now, I cannot touch the cervical opening, it seems to be facing back. The cervix appears to be firm, and feeling the uterus it is very soft. 

What would this indicate, anyone? :blush:


----------



## Maple Leaf

No idea Ompath.....but it sounds great.!
AF here now in full flow.
PMA continues though with a 24 day cycle twice in a row It's only 10 days til my next
2WW....Good Luck to the rest of you cycle buddies....off to join a new cycle now but will pop in to see how you are doing for the nest few days.
Have a great weekend all.....


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Sash - big congrats that is awesome news! You guys seem to be doing very well on the :bfp: so i think maybe all that good stuff will rub off on me! :rofl:

Unfortunatley i gotta work today - as you can see i'm using the company time wisely :rofl:

Well 5dpo and my temp dropped a tad but is still high - it was bloody cold this morning as well as it frosted and i kept trying to talk to DH instead of keeping my mouth shut with the thermometer in it! When will i learn!

I have had some crampy twinges yesterday and some creamy CM but that's it - nothing out of the ordinary i must admit! Didn't do overly well on the BD front as DH had torn the ligaments in his ankle playing football so if it doesn't happen this month, we shall be prepared for next month! Got :sex: the day of OPK and FF shows ovulation day after. Next month we will go for every 48 hours around it with legs in the air and see if there are any good swimmers in there!! :hugs:


----------



## ShadowRat

Maple - Sorry to lose you this month :( that nasty old :witch: ... We'll be thinking of you for your next 2ww so all the very best of luck to you for November! Leo / Virgo are cool signs, so it's not all bad :) :hugs:

Ompath - Have a great trip hun, take it easy and dont stress too much about baby making! It will happen in its own good time :D when you get back we'll expect a full run down, fingers crossed that your illusive "line" is on its way to being nice and real :)

Rachelle - Looks like next month might be more positive for ya, I'm with you on the "every 48 hours, feet in the air" plan: If this month is not my month, I'll be trying that instead of the "every night for a week" tack- Maybe there's something to be said for stronger :spermy: if you give them time to recoup! Here's hoping...


If any of us are on the same cycle next month, we could stick together through it :) That'd be nice.

(TMI coming up...) 
For me, I had creamy liquidy CM yesterday, but this morning it is EWCM, and a significant amount of it, too... What on earth does that mean at this time of the month?? Baffling...

*still no AF cramps / pains....*

We'll know soon, either way!


----------



## rachelle1975

ShadowRat said:


> Rachelle - Looks like next month might be more positive for ya, I'm with you on the "every 48 hours, feet in the air" plan: If this month is not my month, I'll be trying that instead of the "every night for a week" tack- Maybe there's something to be said for stronger :spermy: if you give them time to recoup! Here's hoping...
> 
> (TMI coming up...)
> For me, I had creamy liquidy CM yesterday, but this morning it is EWCM, and a significant amount of it, too... What on earth does that mean at this time of the month?? Baffling...
> 
> *still no AF cramps / pains....*
> 
> We'll know soon, either way!


Creamy CM can be a very good sign hun - a lot of people have recorded increased CM as a pregnancy symptom!! When will you :test: ??

Yep GP said due to DH's very low :spermy: then 3 days is better for us but we would sooooooooo miss the boat if we did that so we figured 48 hours is a good move!! When she told DH 'no self pleasuring' his face was a picture :rofl: poor boy!

Definitley go for legs in the air and pillow under the bum! If they recommend it to those of us waiting for IVF due to male factor then it can't hurt you at all!:happydance:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hehehehe I laughed aloud at the mental image of your DH's face when tld "no self pleasuring" hehehe can't imagine what mine would make of that!! 

So I checked out the site you mentioned, and was amazed to find that lots of women who got pregnant talked about SNEEZING lots in their 2ww.. I have been sneezing a LOT. A whole lot. Yesterday I laughingly said to DH "Oh, what, is THIS a sign of pregnancy? Har har!" I had no clue that it actually might be. I am getting little twinges, little pulling feelings in the same spot, not painful and not "crampy". Still not sure what this morning's EWCM means, but yesterday's creamy "lotion" CM seems to be a very good sign... 

If the mail comes today and I have my cheapie internet tests (yes, I went for it and bought some :) ) then I may test today, but then again I may just wait until Wednesday to avoid unnecessary disappointment. Not sure I can wait that long though! We'll see....

:hug: to you Rachelle :) Hope you're feeling good with plenty of PMA :D

x x


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello ladies: just checking in. All those symptoms are sounding good.
I think I am about 2 or 3 DPO, but FF seems to think not, so I'm way behind the rest of you the thread.
Good luck with all the testing!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Oooh shadow it's looking very good! I hope that you get it this month fingers crossed!

I used to buy supermarket double pack of tests for a fiver but i know what you mean - the costs totally go up! I was spending £5 on pregnacare, £23 on CB Digi OPK and then a couple of pregnancy tests per month! Thought i would have to re-mortgage the house! :rofl:


----------



## ompath

Hello All, 

Heading out shortly, I will stay in touch in the evenings, which is middle of the night for UK folks. (-8 hours here)

Digi-tested this AM, BFN, you know... good thing gas prices are dropping at least a bit! (cost!) I'm learning this round though. AF is not due for a few days, so it's not like I'm out of the running, but I've learned my lesson should I have another go-around. Wait till at least 5 days before AF, none of this starting 10 days before...:sleep:


----------



## ompath

Arrived in Carlsbad...a lot of cramping, sure AF has me tonight. Or in the AM. As Maple, will lurk to see how all turns out -- best of luck to all :hugs:


(but you know..I guess I shouldn't give up yet...the cramping has me worried...but no bod and cervix still back...weird.)


----------



## ShadowRat

Don't give up just yet, Ompath! You never know... But if this isn't your month, our very best goes with you to next month ;)

I, for on, will just eat my hat if I'm not PG this month... I am just feeling it so strongly. More milky/lotion-like CM every day now, still sneezing lots (LOL) no AF signals at all. I'll be really surprised if I get AF next week! But we shall see... My cheapies didn't arrive in the post yest, so I guess I'm waiting till tomorrow to test...

Oh, the anticipation....

:hug: to you all, ladies! 

Shadow x x


----------



## ompath

ShadowRat said:


> I, for on, will just eat my hat if I'm not PG this month...

I love that saying :happydance:


Nothing yet, and uterus is calm. Sigh. I'm good. Busy, so I'm really fine if it doesn't happen this month. I was so surprised when I let DH know :witch: was probably here, he was down! This man is NEVER down. HE is the optimist. NOt that he thinks it won't happen, just, he's realy up for it. We've done so much with getting him a V-reversal and all that...

So, if :witch: shows, he'll go in to the docs and give a "sample" (eww, he says he wished I was there!), and I'll get some blood tests on the 3rd day of my period (found a lab down here).

We'd hoped to get lucky without intervention, but taking this road, I'm going to be quite the little scientist this month and document everything. 
:hug:


----------



## ompath

How are you doing Niki?!

FF is odd, I ned to get the hang of it. If you don't give it enough info, it's like a negative nanny in it's analysis... Feeling anything today?

I won't leave you in the lurch! I know you have the longer cycle, but I'll check in on you! You are such a great support!:hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

FF still not believing I've OVed, but I am sure I'm 3 or 4 DPO today. Started with this nasty bladder pain this afternoon, which I seem to get in 2nd half of my cycle ever since MC in May, so that is even more of a confirmation.
My DH has to do another sample tomorrow. The wonderful National Health Service lost his last one!!! At least he gets to do it at home, then I have to drive like a maniac to get it to the hospital lab within an hour!!
FX that the AF cramps are implantation for you Ompath!


----------



## ShadowRat

ompath said:


> ShadowRat said:
> 
> 
> I, for on, will just eat my hat if I'm not PG this month...
> 
> I love that saying :happydance:Click to expand...

Hehehe thanks... Shame I missed the "e" on the end of "one", it would've been cooler if I'd spelled it properly!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hellooooo? Where is everyone on this thread?? Let's have an update, girlies! Even if you're not testing any time soon, let's hear how it's all going :)
Babydust for all!!!! What a beauuuuuutiful day it is :D


----------



## NikiJJones

Beautiful day here too! And the best thing is I have another week of the school hols too!! FF decided that I'm 5DPO today, which is about what I suspected. So I'll be teting Friday 7th I think if no :witch: or temp drop.
Had to take DH's :sperm: sample into hospital this morning. Hope it's all OK. They flippin' well lost the last one!! He was not too pleased to say the least!


----------



## Reedy

Hey girls x
How are we all doing?? 
I'm coming up to the end of the 1ww AF is due on friday so if she isnt here by sunday I'll test although I'm not holding out much hope havent had many symptoms at all 

so far I've had 
sickness
tiredness
yesterday was spent crying & having no energy whatsoever
also had hightened smell could really smell dog food the other day but we havent got a dog :huh: smelt really strong stale cigerettes at work yet no one near me that smokes & could smell something dodgy while in bed the other day, like a fusty smell then about 5 minutes later it went odd times


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys 7DPO for me today!
tearful, tired, achy and a bit more tearful :rofl:
I think i could just be an emotional wreck this month so possibly not symptoms!

AF was due Weds but due to late Ovulation probably will now put in an appearance at the weekend!

Hope you are all good - i am painfully happy today as my first appointment at the clinic for IVF has been bumped up from 22 Jan 09 to 20 November 08 - thank heavens for cancellations! Wooooooooooooooop!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

rachelle1975 said:


> i am painfully happy today as my first appointment at the clinic for IVF has been bumped up from 22 Jan 09 to 20 November 08 - thank heavens for cancellations! Wooooooooooooooop!!!!!

Thats fab news congrats hun x x x


----------



## NikiJJones

Reedy: the smell thing sounds odd. Let's hope it's a sign.
Rachelle: great news about the appointment. Do you mind me asking how long you waited for it from being referred? I've been TTC for 18 months now. I've been seeing a gyny since August and am having a Lap and Dye in a couple of weeks. They have said they will then think about referring me for fertility treatment. I'm wondering what the wait will be like.


----------



## ShadowRat

:happydance: :happydance:

Thanks guys! I don't feel quite so lonely here now! Hehehe...

Rachelle, that's fab news about being bumped up the list! You hardly have to wait any time at all now! Fantastic :D so pleased for you!

Sounds like you guys aren't holding out too much hope for this month, but you never know eh?! I think O've got enough "hope" for all of us put together! I've been very hyper tody, I will STILL eat my hat if I'm not PG! I was expecting the internet cheapies to arrive today but they haven't :hissy:
I'm kinda annoyed cos AF is due on Wednesday and I have a shop-bought test sat in the cupboard that I can use on Wednesday, so if those internet ones don't arrive tomorrow then it'll be a waste! I can take the shop bought one from my due date, so I might as well just wait now and do that! I considered buying some early detection ones in Tesco today, but DH didn't fancy paying £10 just to avoid waiting two days to use the one I already have hehe!!

But I'm on a real high, and still no signs ofthe :witch: at all. I'm feeling very pregnant now, so fingers tightly crossed!! Weeeee!!!! (lol sorry, I don't know what's wrong with me today! Just so darned happy!! lol) :yipee:

Anywho, Babydust for all! Whether it be next month to try again or fertility treatment coming up, I'm sure we'll all have our little bundles of joy before long!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Shadow x x x


----------



## NikiJJones

Loving the PMA Shadowrat!!! Send some to me too please!!


----------



## ShadowRat

*Sends PMA to everyone!* 

(Gawd knows, there's enough of it to go around! What's wrong with me?! LOL)

Off to bed now girlies, hopefully I'll be testing (FINALLY!) tomorrow YAY!!!

Nite :)

Shadow x x


----------



## ompath

Hi Girls!

For some reason I have not been able to get on this site for 2 days -- torture!

AF due officially tomorrow, but things are still odd!!! I don't think I know anything anymore. Extremely gassy, uterus still tilted back, no cramps, but I'm still getting BFN. Don't know if they are bad ones (cheapies), if I really Od later than I thought or what. CM really creamy and has ben all along since O, Cervix still pointing to the rear and that is so not usual. I wonder If my mind isn't doing this to my body. I don't even feel like AF will start tomorrow. 

I'll tell you where I am :)

https://chopra.com/seduction

Off to eat dinner in a bit, then Deepak has an evening event. It's all really wonderful, and intense, and tiring. I am in a good place. I have a 1 hour. consult with Dr. David Simon (Dr. Chopra's partner) on Wed about all this fertility stuff. :hug:

This is who I am studying under, so they have an interest in these baby plans of mine...


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies

Hope you are all good and smiley - all that PMA from shadow MUST surely be working!!!

Om - hope that the symptoms are a good sign and that you may be tempted to :test: - will that PMA and :dust: i'm sure some more of us are in for good luck!

My temps are still up despite me being 100% positive that :witch: would arrive early due to horrid cramping - i never get a heads up like that, just a temp dip. Who knows - sooooooooooo not getting my hopes up but i'll have a slice of shadow's PMA with a dollop of cream! :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad to hear your temps still up Rachelle. Looks good.
Ompath: I hope that you get a :bfp: soon!!!
I have a few mild symptoms, but ignoring the lot of them this month, as I have had every PG symptom in the books since my MC in May, and they have all come to :bfn:s!


----------



## Reedy

I'm not getting my hopes up promise :blush: but just been to the toilet & had a bit of browny/yellowy cm which could be one of 2 things possible AF on its way or dare I say it...........implantation *does a tiny weeny jump of excitement* please please let it be the latter


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey ladies, didn't want to read and run but am just out the door to buy another test (cheapies came this am and gave me a :bfn: :( )
I'm starting to slightly doubt my PMA powers, but maybe the crappy test is just cheap and rubbish hehehe.
I'll reply properly to all your exciting symptoms etc. when I get back (and test again... man, that FMU i gonna be well tested!! lol)
Chat later girlies :)

Shadow x


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Shadow hope the :bfn:s are down to cheap crappy tests & you get your :bfp: with new HPTs x x x x :dust: to you x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Thanks, Reedy :)
So I went and bought a superdrug own brand HPT which works up to 4 days before AF is due, and used this morning's FMU- :bfn: I'm afraid :( 
I am really starting to doubt myself now, I was so sure earlier in the month that all the signs were there and I just *felt* PG... Still lots of lotiony CM, still none of my normal signs of AF. At this point and earlier in previous months, I've just KNOWN that I wasn't PG and that :witch: would come. This month has been totally different. I still have my PMA, though, and I'm not giving up hope just yet: We'll see if AF comes tomorrow, eh? Bit gutted, though, as I did half expect to see results already, like Sash did :hissy:

Anywho... All of your symptoms are sounding much more positive, ladies!! 

Reedy: Fingers firmly crossed that your signs are down to implantation! Do you usually get spotting like that before AF? Cos I never do, so for me, that seems like a good sign :)

Om: Seems like you're in a very similar position (mentally, physically?) to me. Could be that the :bfn:s are just not picking it up yet, that's what I'm hoping anyway!! Good luck on Wed! Sounds like interesting stuff, I hope it all helps you to get your :bfp: :) Keep us posted...

Rachelle: Temps are sounding hopeful! You're welcome to share the PMA hehe! I do still have plenty, although it's been a bit squashed today :( I was soooo hyper yesterday maybe I spent it all too quickly! lol Good luck if you decide to test: If not, good luck with fertility stuff next month! Not long now! :) 

I wonder how Sash is getting on... Anyone know? Has she had her :bfp: confirmed yet?

:dust: for all, and big :hug: :D

Shadow x


----------



## ompath

Yes Shadow, it does look as though we are in the same boat. I've been constipated, but it could be that I've been sitting on my bum in lotus position for the past two days! No AF, BFN from my last cheapie. AF due today, and no signs that AF is starting. We'll see...honestly, if I'm not preg, I just wish we could get on with it already!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Reedy

ShadowRat said:


> Reedy: Fingers firmly crossed that your signs are down to implantation! *Do* *you usually get spotting like that before AF?* Cos I never do, so for me, that seems like a good sign :)

No never have it before AF (TMI moment) it I had a bit of cm on my black knickers so i wiped it with tissue & it was a browny/yellowy colour then I wiped & it was there too x


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> I wonder how Sash is getting on... Anyone know? Has she had her :bfp: confirmed yet?

I'm still around! :D Super busy at work and in a foul mood today for some reason. Possibly due to ridiculous traffic and a lack of sleep ... oh, and the fact that 75 of my students have projects due today and they are making me very tense!!!!

Anyway, I am doing well. Feeling quite a bit of m/s (not puking but very queasy) which is fairly unusual for so early as I hear. I have a doctor's appointment on Friday but :witch: was due yesterday and nowhere to be seen :yipee: I did another hpt as well and there was absolutely no doubting it - the line was as dark as the control line.

So all is well :) Thanks for asking!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey Sash!! Great to hear from ya ;) I wondered whether you were still hanging about with us TTC guys, now that you're all good and preggers! Hehehe not that you're not VERY welcome here, you're our good-luck mascot now!! I'm delighted for you that the tests are telling you a very clear positive :D Do you "feel" pregnant now? I know the BFP was quite a surprise for you this month, wondering what other symptoms we should all be looking out for! 
My AF is due tomorrow, and I'll be testing again maybe Thursday cos I don't want to face the BFNs again like I did today lol... After being so sure, I am now just resigned to not think TOO much about it all, and just let my body get on with it. If it's a BFN for sure this month, then we will all be here for each other still, right? :) Plenty to look forward to.

x x x


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> Hey Sash!! Great to hear from ya ;) I wondered whether you were still hanging about with us TTC guys, now that you're all good and preggers! Hehehe not that you're not VERY welcome here, you're our good-luck mascot now!! I'm delighted for you that the tests are telling you a very clear positive :D Do you "feel" pregnant now? I know the BFP was quite a surprise for you this month, wondering what other symptoms we should all be looking out for!
> My AF is due tomorrow, and I'll be testing again maybe Thursday cos I don't want to face the BFNs again like I did today lol... After being so sure, I am now just resigned to not think TOO much about it all, and just let my body get on with it. If it's a BFN for sure this month, then we will all be here for each other still, right? :) Plenty to look forward to.
> 
> x x x

Shadow - I definitely feel pregnant if that means being queasy all day! I find my hand wandering down to rub my belly all the time too. Gotta watch that since we haven't told anyone yet!

I did burst and tell a very close coworker. She was delighted - actually started to cry. It was a much-needed bright spot in an otherwise crappy day. 

I intend to follow your threads and see how you're all doing. I've got my fingers crossed for you! I promise to check in again after my doctor's appointment on Friday :)

Thanks for all your support, everyone! :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Thanks for the update, Sash. It must be so exciting for you! Sorry you had a crappy day though :( I think I'd be like you, needing to tell someone right away! I always say that I'd wait and not go telling everyone, but I don't thnk I'd be able to do that for long!

It's AF day for me today (and others?) but no sign of the :witch: just yet... I didn't test this morning, gonna wait and see what happens today and if she stays away I'll test tomorrow. I'm never ever late normally, so I'll be hopeful again if she hasn't arrived by this evening :)

Fingers crossed for all of us! I'll check back in later.

Shadow x


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad :witch: is staying away ShadowRat. FX for you!!
Glad you are doing OK Sash.


----------



## Reedy

last night I nipped to the toilet about 10pm and when i wiped I had like a watered down AF it was like a pink colour I was really upset bcus I thought that was me out for this month but then I also thought about implantation so couldnt sleep all night but I've been toilet twice this morning the first time when i wiped it was like brown colour then the 2nd time nothing at all which is just making my mind wander even more AF isnt due until friday x 
Got to work & went to the toilet & again had this like brown blood then about an hour later I need to go again I wiped & nothing at all except a tiny bit of light brown cm I'm crazy here as i dont know if its implantation or AF on her way


----------



## NikiJJones

Sounds more like implantation than AF. FX Reedy!


----------



## Reedy

NikiJJones said:


> Sounds more like implantation than AF. FX Reedy!

Really?? you think?? I havent got a clue because I dont know what implantation looks like but I know I've never had AF like this before 

Thanks Niki x Fingers crossed then x Think I'll wait till saturday morning to test x


----------



## ompath

Hi All -- for some reason I can't get on this site every day -- maybe cause it's in the UK -- no idea. Well, AF due yesterday, cramping, some brown CM, which happens before AF for me lately. I think I'm out, but tomorrow is probably my official date to get into the new game. Come ON already!


----------



## Sarah+

Hello All! :hi::hi::hi:

Am back from holiday and so just wanted to say hi to everyone :) Nice to see we have more people too. 

Congrats Sash! That's amazing news. Good luck to everyone who's in the TWW. Really hoping that your spotting is implantation Reedy. 

I Ov'd on CD14, which is unheard of for me (20 + usually). I was really excited, but then started spotting CD15. Last month I spotted for nearly two weeks, then proper AF came. I am due for CD21 tests on Sunday (so Monday I guess), then am seeing Dr later in the week, so fingers crossed.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sash13

ompath said:


> Hi All -- for some reason I can't get on this site every day -- maybe cause it's in the UK -- no idea.

I have trouble getting on the site from work, though it isn't blocked. I'm not sure why - I never have trouble connecting at home. Weird.


----------



## ompath

It's official. Flo is here...

Love to you all, I'll check in on your progress, off to the next month of anticipation and intention!

x


----------



## Reedy

I'm out too the :witch: got me yesterday :cry: feel like absolute crap & really down this time 
on to our 3rd cycle :cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Sorry you guys are out.
I'm spotting now so reckon the :witch: will be cancelling trick or treating tomorrow in favour of haunting me! evil! xx


----------



## Sash13

Sorry ompath and Reedy. I'll send some :dust: your way!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

So sorry girls. I'm pretty sure she'll be at my house as soon as she's left yours. I just don't feel pregnant this month. Think it is back to the drawing board once more.
:hug: to all of you.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh no, guys!!! So sorry you've been caught by the nasty :witch: :(
:dust: to you for next cycle, though... I really really hope it happens for you guys soon! Don't get too down about it, nature is fickle, we'll all have our :bfp: soon enough I'm sure.

As for me, I'm not out just yet... AF was due yesterday and as I said I've never been late on as far back as I can remember, but she's still not here today. I didn't test yesterday after the :bfn: s of Tuesday. but I tested again this morn and it's still a :bfn: ... Not sure what's going on, but no real feelings of AF on her way still, which I guess is a good sign. Also, I'm still getting lotiony CM every day, and my boobs have only now started inflating a little and my nipples and bbs are tender and painful : My mum always said that with her 6 pregnanies, the earliest sign she had was tha her bbs were large and tender, and that when she wasn't PG but due on her period, they would get large and tender EARLIER in the month, and then reduce in size just before her period came... Last symptom at the mo is that DH claims that my areolae are definitely darker. I'm not so sure any more after thinking they had darkened earlier in the month, but we shall see...

So all in all, I'm a little confused but pretty much happy to wait it out for a few more days and hope that the :witch: is too busy with halloween to pay me a visit!! Fingers are still crossed, I'm still hoping I won't have to eat my hat this month! lol

All the best to all of you ladies, so sorry again to those who are gutted to have AF, but super super good luck for the next cycle :)

Lots of :hug:

Shadow xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Well looks like I'm out of the running. Went for pelvis ultra-sound this afternoon to check on an ovarian cyst which I had in June. Good news is that the cyst has gone and my ovaries look fine, but bad news is that she says I'm almost definitely not PG this time, as she should have been able to see a corpus luteum on one of my ovaries if I was, and there was nothing there. She was a bit bloody patronising too: usual advice: "Just relax and stop trying and you'll get pregnant" !!!!! I felt like saying: "You try relaxing after 18 months of TTC and a MC!!!" :hissy: So: now I just wait for the :witch: and hope my Lap and Dye on Nov 11th can find out what the problem is. 
Keeping FX for you ShadowRat!!


----------



## jenna_rios

hi all!!! im new here and my cycle will be starting between the 1-4. can i join?

hope to see some :bfp: this month


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

Oooh Shadow it is sounding seriously promising! when are you gonna :test: ??

Niki sorry about the scan BUT very pleased the cyst has gone and i hope it means there will be something positive coming your way soon!

Well after temp dip yesterday and i have had some spotting i seriously thought :witch: was gonna be here today but she isn't (always comes straight after i've temped). Temp instead went up a bit and no spotting.... yet.... i'm still not convinced but maybe DH had a secret supply of super swimmers who knows! It has been 6 weeks since his last SA so you never know, there could have been a miracle improvement! :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Temp rise sounds really promising Rachelle. FX for you!!!!


----------



## jenna_rios

the spotting sounds good as well (implantation maybe)


----------



## ShadowRat

Hi Jenna, hi all!! 
Jenna, I'm sure you'd be more than welcome to join our little gang: Not sure whether I'll be starting a new cycle just yet (STILL no sign of the :witch: !! REALLY hoping this is a good sign! :D )But nonetheless, Jenna, I'm officially welcoming you to the group :)
Rachelle, I'm really surprised and delighted for you that AF hasn't been your way yet! I'm sure you were totally expecting to get her this month, FX for you and hope that your DH has a secret supply of speedy strong :spermy: s hehehe! Keep us posted :) As for me testing, I have tested a few times now over the past couple of days, but all are :BFN: s... I'm gonna wait at least until tomorrow now before testing again. 
NEW SYMPTOM: Heartburn. Got it this morning after breakfast. I've never had it before, and my mum says she suffered terribly with is during her PGs. Another positive sign! Hehe

Niki, so glad that the nasty cyst has all gone and that your doc seems to think it'll be so easy for you to get PG if you just relax LOL I totally know what you mean: How on earth could you relax after all that?! But there is something to her advice, I think, in that we should probably all try our best to to get too stressed out over it all. 

I'll let you all know what happens with me this month, sending :hug: to all!

Shadow x x

P.S. Jenna, what's your situation, hun? Been trying long? All the best to you!


----------



## jenna_rios

Thank you so much for the warm welcome shadowrat. well my fiancee and i have been trying for almost 2 yrs now. we have had 2 m/c. the las one was early this month. very disheartening. sometimes i feel so ttc crazed its good to know im not alone and not loony, just not as fertile as some women i guess. but God will bless us again and hopefully with a sticky one. 
so still no :witch: ?? very good sign as i see you have a 28 day cycle and have passed that mark. heres to a hopeful :bfp:. hope to see one in here soon. 


lots of :dust: to all


----------



## NikiJJones

Jenna: so sorry for your losses. I lost my LO in May and it was heartbreaking. 
Hoping you get a super-sticky bean very soon.


----------



## jenna_rios

same to you niki. i never imagined how heartbreaking and horribly emotional it was to go through this. every women who has ever had to endure this is a survivor in my eyes.


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: Jenna.


----------



## jenna_rios

:hug: right back :hugs:

i have faith that we all will make it through and come out on the other side wonderful mothers of our miracle babies


----------



## ShadowRat

Grrrrrr!! Still no AF, and still all BFNs! What's going on??? GIVE ME MY BFP!!!!! lol sorry guys, I feel like I've been so patient this month, this is driving me nuts!


----------



## ShadowRat

... Still no :witch: ....


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> ... Still no :witch: ....

That sucks! It would be a relief to get one or the other, so at least you would know and could stop wondering.

:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks for the thought, Sash :) 
It is a pain to keep wondering... I don't feel like AF is on her way at all, and I'm still getting lotion-y CM every day (which I'm told is a good sign) but the BFNs are starting to get me down :S ...
If nothing has changed by this Friday, I think I'll go see my GP. Good plan?

Shadow x


----------



## ompath

ShadowRat -- I'm confused..your ticker says day 6, but you are still in the last cycle? What a pain! I feel your frustration - yours too Niki -- I joined a new group - CD Oct 30 -- please stop by if you are so inclined -- Reedy is over there. Oh, Niki -- I'm sorry your doc was patronizing. People really do not think, do they! Reeeeeeelax, hun. Geez. (Something you should tell to HER!) "Relax, doc, I'm going to keep telling you I want to get pregnant, so just relax, right?"
:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Thanks, Ompath... But I've had disappointing relief from my confusion, as AF came this morning. I'm not too gutted, I know it will happen soon enough. I think I may know what happened this month, as I remember posting up here strangely late in the month that I had EWCM - Maybe I ovulated randomly late??? Not sure, but that would explain it a bit! 
So I'm gonna find a new group on here for this time of month: Good luck all of you!!! Might pop in here every now and then to check, but I'm thinking this group might dissipate a bit now, cos aren't most of us "out" this month, and all at different times??
Gonna start tempting now, too, so might have more of a clue of whats going on next month!

Shadow x


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry she got you. I think she'll be at mine in a day or two.
Good luck with the temping.
:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello ladies,
Just an update. I just tested and got s :bfp:s!!!! I can hardly believe it, especially after they told me at the scan "No way". I am delighted and terrified all at once. Please have your FX for me that this is my sticky one!
Good luck to all of you for this cycle.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Nikki thats fantastic News congratulations so pleased for you x


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks. I am a bit scared to change my signature and stuff yet.
Hope you'll be joining me soon!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Wooo-hoooooooo....just goes to show, the nurses dont always get it right hun. Sooo pleased for you.! Well done girl.


----------



## Sash13

Congrats, Niki :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Sash: when did you dare to change your status and ticker?
I am too scared to change them!!!!


----------



## Sarah+

NikiJJones said:


> Hello ladies,
> Just an update. I just tested and got s :bfp:s!!!! I can hardly believe it, especially after they told me at the scan "No way". I am delighted and terrified all at once. Please have your FX for me that this is my sticky one!
> Good luck to all of you for this cycle.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Oh WOW! That is so amazing. Congrats and have a wonderful nine months :):happydance:


----------



## ompath

Congrats Niki! And again Sash! This is all so great -- miss you guys. Stertaed another group that isn't too active, may need to pop in on other threads for the support. On CD8 here, hoping for BFPs this month!!! wil keep checking here for a bit x


----------



## Sarah+

Okay, so I have some news......

I went back to the doctor for a CD25 progesterone test, to see if it plunged after my good CD21 results.... and it hadn't. They also told me I had a :bfp:

Early days but very excited :) :cloud9:

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sash13

NikiJJones said:


> Sash: when did you dare to change your status and ticker?
> I am too scared to change them!!!!

Niki - I changed them right away ... because I was SOOO excited and couldn't tell anyone in real life! Plus, they're easy to change again if need be.


----------



## Sash13

Sarah+ said:


> Okay, so I have some news......
> 
> I went back to the doctor for a CD25 progesterone test, to see if it plunged after my good CD21 results.... and it hadn't. They also told me I had a :bfp:
> 
> Early days but very excited :) :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

Congrats, Sarah!! That's awesome :wohoo:


----------



## NikiJJones

Wow!!!! Sarah!!! That's fab news!!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So pleased for you!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+

Thanks guys :) Told DH and he was thrilled :cloud9: 
Have a great weekend


----------



## ompath

Congrats Sarah+ !!!


----------



## hekate

congrats sarah...that's great news! have a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG!!! I've been gone for 2 days and so much has happened!!! CONGRATS Sarah and Niki!!! I'm SO thrilled for you both, what wonderful news :D :D 
:happydance:

I got a mooncup for this cycle to cheer me up a bit (lol weird?!) and it is really a godsend! I MUCH prefer it to tampons. Gonna start a new thread about using mooncup as a conception aid... Any thoughts here?

You ladies give me hope that my time is still to come :D Have a fabulous 9 months, both of you!!

Shadow x x


----------



## NikiJJones

I gathered that it's not so good for conception as the material they are made from might not be so nice for :spermy:s.


----------



## Sarah+

ShadowRat said:


> OMG!!! I've been gone for 2 days and so much has happened!!! CONGRATS Sarah and Niki!!! I'm SO thrilled for you both, what wonderful news :D :D
> :happydance:
> 
> I got a mooncup for this cycle to cheer me up a bit (lol weird?!) and it is really a godsend! I MUCH prefer it to tampons. Gonna start a new thread about using mooncup as a conception aid... Any thoughts here?
> 
> You ladies give me hope that my time is still to come :D Have a fabulous 9 months, both of you!!
> 
> Shadow x x

What's a mooncup? (I'll prob feel very blond when you tell me!)


----------



## ShadowRat

Sarah, it's a silicone cup that you can use instead of tampons: It collects the menstrual fluid and you tip in down the loo and rinse the cup out and reuse: No waste, no risk of TSS, feels nicer (I think) than tampons, never have to buy tampons again :)
Not for everyone, though: My friend is so "small" she can't get one in! apparently they have a service where if the smaller size is still too big, you can send it in to them and they can melt it down and resize it for you (!!)
Niki, I hadn't even thought of the material be non-:spermy:-friendly... Looks like it may not be all that good an idea to use it as a conceptions aid. Anyone know anyone who has done it?


----------



## KazNic

Hey, can I join you? So many :bfp:'s it's fab!!!
Shadow - I'm CD 6 today also, my cycles can be anywhere between 28-32 days (has been 36 once....) How long you been ttc? Month 11 for me but still feeling positive about it all as only really last few months that really tried to 'time' it! Good luck to you :hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey KazNic :D Great to meet you! We've been trying since mid July this year, this last cycle of mine has been the only "odd" one I've EVER had (even before BCPs) and I was 6 days late (so I guess it was a 34 day cycle) Before I got AF this month, I was CONVINCED that I was preggers, I believe I even said I'd eat my hat if I was wrong! (oops! Good job I don't wear hats eh?!)
I'm sort of straddling groups right now, KazNic; There's a LOT of BFP action going on in the CD1 8th Oct group, it's quite exciting!! 
I'm trying the whole temping thing this month for the first time, so I hope that I can pinpoint my Ov date properly this time and fingers crossed for this month!

:hug: to you, and welcome :D 
Chat soon, best of luck!

Shadow x


----------



## Sash13

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would update to let you know we lost the baby at 6w3d. :( The story is in my pregnancy journal & the miscarriage section.

I will TTC again in a few months and will be keeping track of you until then!!


----------



## Sarah+

Sash13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just thought I would update to let you know we lost the baby at 6w3d. :( The story is in my pregnancy journal & the miscarriage section.
> 
> I will TTC again in a few months and will be keeping track of you until then!!

Oh, I'm so sorry Sash. My thoughts are with you.
:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sash: so, so sorry. I have been there too. I know that no words can help, so sending you a huge :hugs:. If you ever need to chat, cry, etc, feel free to PM me.
Thinking of you.


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh Sash, I'm so sorry to hear that :( :( 
Sending big :hug: your way, take it easy over Christmas and have some family time, good luck for next time you decide to try again... 

Biggest :hug: to you, honey, it must be a very hard time.

Shadow x


----------



## ShadowRat

Anyone still following this thread?? Fancy looking at my pics? Well, you're gonna!! Check this out and let me know what you guys think... It is just an internet freebie, but... A line is a line, right?!?
 



Attached Files:







100_1367.JPG
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NikiJJones

That's a VERY pregnant result as far as I'm concerned!!!!
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Congrats and see you over in First Tri!!!!!


----------



## Sash13

ShadowRat said:


> Anyone still following this thread?? Fancy looking at my pics? Well, you're gonna!! Check this out and let me know what you guys think... It is just an internet freebie, but... A line is a line, right?!?


Definitely :bfp: !!!! Congrats, ShadowRat! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Horray!! I'm so glad you guys think it's definitely a :bfp: ... I don't think it has quite sunk in for me just yet, I'm going to do a digi test tomorrow and hopefully that will show a nice clear positive: THEN I will really believe it!!


----------



## Sarah+

Wow! That sure is a LINE! BFP! Congrats :)


----------

